

Scientists Capture Most Detailed Picture Yet of Key AIDS Protein - matthudson
http://www.scripps.edu/news/press/2013/20131031hiv.html

======
matthudson
Here is an early writeup of the research from the Los Angeles Times:

[http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-hiv-
imag...](http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-hiv-image-
vaccine-20131031,0,3834490.story)

The OP is the press release from the Scripps Research Institute, but the LA
times article is good as well.

Here is the link to the abstract of the referenced paper (you will need access
to "Science Express" to view full text):

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2013/10/30/science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2013/10/30/science.1245625.abstract)

